# Where are the CROWS ???



## sandbur (May 6, 2018)

I'm a crow hunter & was recently contacted by a wheat farmer in southern Arkansas who was overrun by thousands of crows. He said this year he was unable to broadcast his wheat seed and had to drill it in instead because of the crow pressure. I am looking for other areas with a large presence of fall / winter crow population. Arkansas area is a plus but willing to travel for large numbers. Message me if you have them by the hundreds or thousands. 405-623-4181


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Look for abundance of pecan trees....smart birds and they are wearing out the pecan groves right now in South Georgia.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

We have them here. No shortage. South texas. Lots and lots of crows.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Crows seem to come and go. Maybe 15 years ago they used to be thick around here. Hardly saw them before that, and now hardly see them either. I was told West Nile virus is very hard on them.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We usually have some here, but I have not seen all that many yet this year. Back in 2006 we had them all over town, and at the time I was working at the college; walking through the campus felt like you was in Alfred Hitchcock's movie The Birds.


----------



## sandbur (May 6, 2018)

Oklahoma's pecan crop got nipped by a late-spring freeze. Normally where we had large numbers of crows there are very few now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet they was 50 in a small 5 ac grove yesterday.....saw one crow dropping nuts on my driveway, smart.


----------



## sandbur (May 6, 2018)

Yep,we hunted a place on election day & a lot of the crows dropped pecans out of their beak as they were being shot at. They're so smart that after you hunt them a couple times they catch on to the routine and it's hard to get them to come close. That's why I'm looking for new areas that haven't been hunted.


----------



## sandbur (May 6, 2018)

I received a call from a farmer who said he had tons of crows near his place feeding on a picked corn field & pecan tree's. He didn't like the losing the pecans to the crows. We got over 400 crows in two days. He was happy. let me know if you have a big population near you, & no I don't charge to shoot crow's. pic attached.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That’s a good mess....they ain’t bad with wild rice.


----------

